# Droid 2 "M" logo boot loop



## earaiden (Jun 25, 2011)

I recently flashed CM for the Droid to, the ROM I had before was the stock leaked Gingerbread for the D2.
After it finished flashing it just gets stuck in a loop on the "M" logo. I know it's not bricked because I can still access the stock recovery. Can't SBF it since it doesn't boots into Android, and my computer doesn't detects the phone from recovery.
So my question is, how do I bring it back. 
I appreciate any response.
Thanks


----------



## jay (Jun 13, 2011)

Hold down the cammera and volume down and power it on u should land on the boat loader. From there sbf

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## earaiden (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks a lot, that did the trick and phone is up and running again. I really appreciated your help man, thanks.


----------

